# Santiago Jorge, congrats!!



## Venezuelan_sweetie

*Hey, buddy! Congratulations for your first thousand posts!*​ 
*Thanks for all the help --and all the fun with the additional remarks, Mr. USA.*​ 
*Por otros mil... *​


----------



## Santiago Jorge

You noticed I had hit my 1000 mark? Thank you for your graciousness!


----------



## frida-nc

Good work--I like your posts, short and on the mark.
Look forward to meeting you in the Forums.
Regards,
Frida.


----------



## Antpax

Muchas Felicidades Santi. Gran forero que siempre está ahí y con el que da gusto coincidir por los hilos.

Saludos.

Ant.


----------



## Santiago Jorge

¡Gracias Ant y frida!  Me da gusto ser forero con gente tanto como ustedes.


----------



## DCPaco

¡Enhorabuena James George! 

Saludos,

Paco


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

DCPaco said:


> ¡Enhorabuena James George!
> 
> Saludos,
> 
> Paco


 
Hey, hey!  That's my own-and-very-personal way to call him!

No hagas que una mujer se enfade por el nick que le tiene a alguien!!

You wanna fight, huh?  You wanna fight?


----------



## DCPaco

Venezuelan_sweetie said:


> Hey, hey! That's my own-and-very-personal way to call him!
> 
> No hagas que una mujer se enfade por el nick que le tiene a alguien!!
> 
> You wanna fight, huh? You wanna fight?


 

Hahahaha!  You're too funny.


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

DCPaco said:


> Hahahaha! You're too funny.


 
Yeah, right... Ya won't think me funny when my fists are havin' a party on you... 

Bueno... si me oyeras diciendo esas bobadas así toda congestionada como ando (I have a mean, mean cold today), ahí sí que te me revientas de las carcajadas!


----------



## Santiago Jorge

Thanks Paco, and get well soon Miss Venezuela!


----------



## fenixpollo

*Happy Postiversary, Jorge! *


----------



## Santiago Jorge

Thank you, Fenixpollo!


----------

